# Weight bench broke



## KEFE (Oct 12, 2008)

yes I am sad



After













broken into two pieces/


----------



## KEFE (Oct 12, 2008)

And my wieght is also down to like 155.5 now


----------



## KEFE (Oct 12, 2008)

bye bye gains and strength


----------



## KEFE (Oct 12, 2008)

brb praying that a plane will drop a wieght bench in my front yard.we can all dream :|


----------



## KEFE (Oct 12, 2008)

I guess this means squats,deadlifts and then cry.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds like the end of the world...


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 12, 2008)

I might as well start making a noose.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 12, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Sounds like the end of the world...



It is because I won't even have the money to even think about buying one until christmas and then my dad probably won't get it.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 12, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Sounds like the end of the world...



This is also around the same time last year where i stopped lifting until end of dec and bench numbers went down and it will be like starting back at 205 max ifi get one for xmas.Worked my ass off for months and now it goes down the drain.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 12, 2008)

I guess I will jsut be startign back with my squats and deadlift.Only things I can do really. It was bad enough that gyno is forming in my right pec and now my pecs are going to shrink and the gyno will be more noticable.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 12, 2008)

If I had the money I would buy the "mega flat bench"


Bench / Incline / Unliateral press


----------



## Arnold (Oct 12, 2008)

Walmart.com: Gold's Gym Bench: Exercise & Fitness


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 12, 2008)

can't you temporarily use a high school gym for free?


----------



## KEFE (Oct 12, 2008)

Prince said:


> Walmart.com: Gold's Gym Bench: Exercise & Fitness



I don't know if that one could handle 200+lbs of oly weights


----------



## KEFE (Oct 12, 2008)

Little Wing said:


> can't you temporarily use a high school gym for free?



I don't think we are allowed to use the school gym. Sports always use it after school and then i would have no pre workout meal.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 12, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I don't think we are allowed to use the school gym. Sports always use it after school and then i would have no pre workout meal.



Walmart.com: Weider 220 Olympic Width Bench: Exercise & Fitness

$198.88 

Olympic width bench designed to accommodate Olympic width weights so you can train like the professionals - *accommodates weights up to 310 lbs.*


----------



## maniclion (Oct 12, 2008)

It's not broken it's just giving you a chance to use some ingenuity.   When my bench broke as a kid I went to my dads tool shed, pulled out the drill gun and a 3/8's long bit drilled a couple new holes and then but a couple long carriage bolts through a new piece of square tubing I found in a neighbors garbage pile thus splicing it back together and it was twice as strong.  Then I figured out what had caused it to break was the bolts had come loose and it had been wobbly for a long time putting stress on the metal until it gave out.  To remedy that ever happening again I replaced every nut on my bench with nylon lock nuts and some loctite thread lock.  And I had never taken shop class in school instead I'd taken Home Ec type courses like Food and Health Intro to Dietitian Sciences stuff, so you should be able to rig up some kind of fix with all that junk in your Sanford and Son yard.....


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 12, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I don't think we are allowed to use the school gym. Sports always use it after school and then i would have no pre workout meal.



ask. i'm sure one look at you will let whoever is able to grant you permission see that you are serious about training. explain the situation and what is at stake. and pack a meal.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 12, 2008)

maniclion said:


> It's not broken it's just giving you a chance to use some ingenuity.   When my bench broke as a kid I went to my dads tool shed, pulled out the drill gun and a 3/8's long bit drilled a couple new holes and then but a couple long carriage bolts through a new piece of square tubing I found in a neighbors garbage pile thus splicing it back together and it was twice as strong.  Then I figured out what had caused it to break was the bolts had come loose and it had been wobbly for a long time putting stress on the metal until it gave out.  To remedy that ever happening again I replaced every nut on my bench with nylon lock nuts and some loctite thread lock.  And I had never taken shop class in school instead I'd taken Home Ec type courses like Food and Health Intro to Dietitian Sciences stuff, so you should be able to rig up some kind of fix with all that junk in your Sanford and Son yard.....



the welding came completely undone. Dad doesn't want me doing anything with the bench except throwing it away.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 12, 2008)

Prince said:


> Walmart.com: Weider 220 Olympic Width Bench: Exercise & Fitness
> 
> $198.88
> 
> Olympic width bench designed to accommodate Olympic width weights so you can train like the professionals - *accommodates weights up to 310 lbs.*



I would rather get the one i linked earlier in thread that has a 1000lb rating for 139 $


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 12, 2008)

You can probably take the pieces down to a local welding shop and have them
weld in some pieces of scrap-cut angle iron, and the thing will be stronger than before...

Any welder worth his salt will want to help you out if you tell them
you wont make the team or something...
Or they might charge you like 10 or 20 bucks.

Boom, problem solved.



Or you could just throw the thing out
and start doing strength and conditioning lifts
from the floor like a real man


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 12, 2008)

KEFE said:


>



After looking at this picture more...
I realized that you should be able to fix it
gauging by the ingenuity of your family who invented the
Cardboard box-turned pet house.


----------



## KentDog (Oct 12, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I would rather get the one i linked earlier in thread that has a 1000lb rating for 139 $


How hard could it be to scrape together $139? You are 16 now right? Get a job. And LW is right, check with your school to see if you can use their gym; that's what everyone else who worked out in my HS did, including myself.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 12, 2008)

$139 will buy a whole lot of workouts in a real gym


----------



## KEFE (Oct 12, 2008)

KentDog said:


> How hard could it be to scrape together $139? You are 16 now right? Get a job. And LW is right, check with your school to see if you can use their gym; that's what everyone else who worked out in my HS did, including myself.



I jsut turned 15 and don't have time for a job with school havign to spend hours doing schoolwork out of school.I don't get money except christmas and my birthday and 139 is hard to scrape together when you get no money.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 12, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> $139 will buy a whole lot of workouts in a real gym



Don't have gas money for real gym. Not gonna drive 10 miles for a gym and then 10 back and theni have to have someone to take me


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 12, 2008)

put that broken bench in a wheel barrow and walk to the next farm,
auto garage, or welding shop, who has a welder...

And slap it back together!

And do the walk, barefoot, through snow, uphill both ways,
through thumbtacks.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 12, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> put that broken bench in a wheel barrow and walk to the next farm,
> auto garage, or welding shop, who has a welder...
> 
> And slap it back together!
> ...



and naked right?


----------



## Hoglander (Oct 12, 2008)

Stack some bricks up. Oh yeah, scratch that. 

Go to the mobile next door leg press up some cider blocks.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 12, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> After looking at this picture more...
> I realized that you should be able to fix it
> gauging by the ingenuity of your family who invented the
> *Cardboard box-turned pet house*.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Oct 12, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I jsut turned 15 and don't have time for a job with school havign to spend hours doing schoolwork out of school.I don't get money except christmas and my birthday and 139 is hard to scrape together when you get no money.


 
Get your bike and a big bag and start collecting cans. There was this wild dude who lived in Framingham up here and he used to make around $300 a week from collecting bottles and cans from all over. Go to sports fields/gyms or wherever you think people would be sucking down sodas and just trashing the cans. It'll get you a little bit of dough if you don't mind looking a little grimey for a bit.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 12, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I jsut turned 15 and don't have time for a job with school havign to spend hours doing schoolwork out of school.I don't get money except christmas and my birthday and 139 is hard to scrape together when you get no money.



What are you a lazy sack of shit or something? I had a job since I was 12. Get a part time job and buy a new one, or fix the one you got. I know you are smarter than this. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 12, 2008)

no shit, I went to school at 15 and had a job, in fact I worked all through high school and managed to do my homework.


----------



## KentDog (Oct 12, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I jsut turned 15 and don't have time for a job with school havign to spend hours doing schoolwork out of school.I don't get money except christmas and my birthday and 139 is hard to scrape together when you get no money.





KEFE said:


> Don't have gas money for real gym. Not gonna drive 10 miles for a gym and then 10 back and theni have to have someone to take me





KEFE said:


> and naked right?


You make a lot of excuses, KEFE. How many hours do you really spend on your homework? It's high school for crying out loud! You get out of school at what, 3pm? And you have weekends. And what the hell did you do all summer? Why don't you have money saved up from working? If you think life gets easier after high school, you are sadly mistaken.

If you are serious about getting a new bench, maybe propose to your parents that you will pay half ($69.50). This is where you get a job and work about 10 hours total to get that.

You have enough time to bullshit around and frequent and post on a bunch of internet forums all while taking a ton of pictures and videos of yourself but you don't have the time to work?  Get real.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 12, 2008)

Arnold Schwarzenegger has done it all. He's killed thousands of bad dudes, fought the devil, been sent from the future to both protect and kill innocent people, been framed for massacres, created an atmosphere on Mars, taught Kindergarten, and so much more. It only makes sense that we look to Arnold for guidance in our everyday lives. Having trouble with terrorists? Do you have a report that just has to be on the boss' desk in the morning, but you haven't written a word? Has your wife burned the meatloaf? Ask yourself, what would Arnold do in these situations? You will discover that he has all the answers you need.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't have the same situation as all of you.I live with one parent and I can't legally get a job until 16.My teachers may be a little different than yours were.I don't get home until 3:00 and my dad doesn't get home until abotu 4:30. As soon as I get home I eat food and I take a long needed shit.By the time I get home I am already drained for energy from school and stress. Even if I could get a job I would only have about 5 hours in my day to work,do school work stuff,eat two-3 more times, shower, maybe relax for two minutes and then i would have to go to sleep. I don't have a way of getting to a job and my situation is not like a reg persons. Some teachers give me pages of work sometimes and collect them the next day for a grade. I have to remember 30 words and 20 of them are medical termonology each week.If this was the summer and I had two parents of course I would have a job.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2008)

The true  IM hollywood story............


----------



## KEFE (Oct 13, 2008)

Well i'm off to school now


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2008)

Sell stuff on Ebay.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 13, 2008)

Dude I had a weekend job at Walmart when I was 16 and then from 17 had a nights and weekend job as a cashier there until I graduated.  I started retrieving shopping carts on Saturday's and Sundays and 9 times out of 10 they would need me all day so I'd end up working 14-16 hours both days because those were the busiest days.   Not only did I earn lots of extra dough but I got great exercise.  When summer rolled around I worked 6 days a week when I could and got all of the overtime they'd allow me to get.  By the time football season came I was so strong and my legs were so powerful I was damn near unstoppable on the field my coach would put me on the line or as linebacker or on secondary for defense and then swap me to Receiver or Runningback and I could go an entire game barely getting tired from the long summer of pushing hundreds of shopping carts 12+ hours a day......  Before I wa sable to work legally I was cutting lawns , washing cars, painting homes with my uncle, working construction with a friends dad, roofing with my other uncle and doing cattle drives on my dirt bike.  I still managed to make honor roll and have a social life.

You need to realize that life ain't gonna roll over and present it's soft underbelly to you.  You gotta heave and push that bitch over to get to it.....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 13, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> put that broken bench in a wheel barrow and walk to the next farm,
> auto garage, or welding shop, who has a welder...
> 
> And slap it back together!
> ...





KEFE said:


> and naked right?





Lets not get crazy!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> a wheel barrow
> 
> And slap it back together!
> 
> ...





KEFE said:


> and naked right?


----------



## tallcall (Oct 13, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Lets not get crazy!



Aww, he likes you.

I used to work at Walmart pushing carts too. I think I used to get 37 hours as a part timer. Good money for a kid in high school (going into college and doing a duel enrollment program at the time - both high school and college classes at the same time to earn my first year of college credit on the school district's dime ).

Also, ingenuity is your BEST friend. Adapting the environment to work for you will allow you to get through anything. 

Make that beautiful lemonade!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 13, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I don't have the same situation as all of you.I live with one parent and I can't legally get a job until 16.My teachers may be a little different than yours were.I don't get home until 3:00 and my dad doesn't get home until abotu 4:30. As soon as I get home I eat food and I take a long needed shit.By the time I get home I am already drained for energy from school and stress. Even if I could get a job I would only have about 5 hours in my day to work,do school work stuff,eat two-3 more times, shower, maybe relax for two minutes and then i would have to go to sleep. I don't have a way of getting to a job and my situation is not like a reg persons. Some teachers give me pages of work sometimes and collect them the next day for a grade. I have to remember 30 words and 20 of them are medical termonology each week.If this was the summer and I had two parents of course I would have a job.



ok, so why can't you work on the weekends?


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 13, 2008)

People, he wants to _receive money_, so he can fix his bench and start using steroids. He doesn't want to _work_ for it. Sheesh. 

For crying out loud, the boy has to learn _30_ words a week. Give him a break.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 13, 2008)

I snapped my noose.  Next time I wont make one out of twine.  I am with you KEFE.  




Witchblade said:


> People, he wants to _receive money_, so he can fix his bench and start using steroids. He doesn't want to _work_ for it. Sheesh.
> 
> For crying out loud, the boy has to learn _30_ words a week. Give him a break.


----------



## KentDog (Oct 13, 2008)

This kid is ridiculous. I can't believe how many excuses you continue to reply with. And what does having only one parent have to do with anything? I lived by myself for almost a year in high school and had a job working 25 hours a week. And you can start working as a grocery store bagger when you are 14. Let me guess, you don't have grocery stores where you live, right?

You are 15 and get home from school at 3pm and you're drained? Come on...


----------



## KEFE (Oct 13, 2008)

With one parent my dad would have to take me when he feels like it. he likes to relax on the weekends. If i had two parents then at least one of them could take me.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 13, 2008)

If my brother had his license and a car I would have a job on the weekends


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 13, 2008)

Get a fucking bike.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 13, 2008)

Being drained when i get out of schol may also have to do with taking accutane.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 13, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Get a fucking bike.



My dad wouldn't let me ride a big anywhere.He thinks it is too dangerous.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 13, 2008)

KEFE said:


> If my brother had his license and a car I would have a job on the weekends


I had to walk or ride my bike to work a a kid until I could afford to buy a truck, gas and insurance.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm gonna go run across the high way with my legs tied together now


----------



## maniclion (Oct 13, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I'm gonna go run across the high way with my legs tied together now


Oh you can't ride a bike but you can run across the highway....


----------



## KEFE (Oct 13, 2008)

maniclion said:


> I had to walk or ride my bike to work a a kid until I could afford to buy a truck, gas and insurance.



dad doesn't let me leave the house unless it is with him=fail


----------



## KEFE (Oct 13, 2008)

I guess i will have to bench on the most ghetto bench you could buy from 1970 that you have to do half a rpe behind your head to unrack and then in the summer I might prostitute


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 13, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I then in the summer I might prostitute



How are you gonna pull that one off if your dad doesn't let you leave the house?

Actually, I don't wanna know....


----------



## KEFE (Oct 13, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> How are you gonna pull that one off if your dad doesn't let you leave the house?
> 
> Actually, I don't wanna know....



night


----------



## KEFE (Oct 13, 2008)

My uncle is supposed to be moving back to texas and selling his stuff and maybe he will sell his bench. that is in december though


----------



## maniclion (Oct 13, 2008)

KEFE said:


> dad doesn't let me leave the house unless it is with him=fail


Start a Pay-for-View webcam site!  Jesus do something you're making me angry now, you must be juicing to make gains like that and still be as lazy as you are....


----------



## KEFE (Oct 13, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Start a Pay-for-View webcam site!  Jesus do something you're making me angry now, you must be juicing to make gains like that and still be as lazy as you are....



I'm not lazy and I am not gonna just go against what my dad tells me. I had to work hard for my gains and have to eat shitloads to gain weight. If i was lazy i would have stopped a long time ago.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 13, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I'm not lazy and I am not gonna just go against what my dad tells me. I had to work hard for my gains and have to eat shitloads to gain weight. If i was lazy i would have stopped a long time ago.


Then why give up now?  Find a solution to your problem instead of making up excuses......
     "Wah! I can't work out until I get free hand-outs at Christmas!  Wah! I can't work to make my own money!  Wah! my dad told me not to fix my broken bench....Wah, wah, wah....."


----------



## KEFE (Oct 13, 2008)

Its not my fault that my penis doesn't work


----------



## KEFE (Oct 13, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Then why give up now?  Find a solution to your problem instead of making up excuses......
> "Wah! I can't work out until I get free hand-outs at Christmas!  Wah! I can't work to make my own money!  Wah! my dad told me not to fix my broken bench....Wah, wah, wah....."



I already tried to find a solution and it did not work and he told me i can't use it the way that i tryed to rig it as.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 13, 2008)

get a bitch to buy it for you


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2008)

KEFE said:


> Its not my fault that my penis doesn't work


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I guess i will have to bench on the most ghetto bench you could buy from 1970 that you have to do half a rpe behind your head to unrack and then in the summer *I might prostitute*


----------



## tomuchgear (Oct 13, 2008)

just lay on the floor and say fuck it. do floor benches you will aight. do body wieght exercises. damn man think hard you will figure it out.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Get a fucking bike.





maniclion said:


> I had to walk or ride my bike to work a a kid until I could afford to buy a truck, gas and insurance.





KEFE said:


> My dad wouldn't let me ride a *big* anywhere.He thinks it is too dangerous.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 13, 2008)

man, you can totally fix that bench in about 20 minutes.
Hell, you probably rig it up in less than 10 with a couple cinder blocks or lumber and it will probably be stronger than when it was new. Frikkin weider gear sucks.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 13, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> man, you can totally fix that bench in about 20 minutes.
> Hell, you probably rig it up in less than 10 with a couple cinder blocks or lumber and it will probably be stronger than when it was new. Frikkin weider gear sucks.


MY dad doesn't want me to rig it. I already tried. I might see if he knows someone who has a welding machine


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 13, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## tallcall (Oct 13, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## KEFE (Oct 13, 2008)

I might just clean and press outside and clean and squat on busy weeks with schoolwork.After a few weeks after report cards i will start the mm2k progrm


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 13, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I might just clean and press outside and clean and squat on busy weeks with schoolwork.After a few weeks after report cards i will start the mm2k progrm



Well, if you can't deadlift from accutane.

You sure aren't going to do any cleans and presses
Unless they are hang-cleans or cleans off boxes.

Just get a piece of plywood to use as platform
and throw it out in the middle of your go-cart-twack.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 14, 2008)

I think i can deadlift now again but i don't know yet.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 14, 2008)

If you aren't allowed to ride a bike, aren't allowed to leave the house, aren't allowed to fix a bench to do something productive with your time, etc. your father is a terrible parent.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 14, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> If you aren't allowed to ride a bike, aren't allowed to leave the house, aren't allowed to fix a bench to do something productive with your time, etc. your father is a terrible parent.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 14, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> If you aren't allowed to ride a bike, aren't allowed to leave the house, aren't allowed to fix a bench to do something productive with your time, etc. your father is a terrible parent.



He's smart cause he knows when Kefe gets big enough
he's gonna get an ass whoopin'

He prpbably painted acid on the welds on that bench.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> If you aren't allowed to ride a bike, aren't allowed to leave the house, aren't allowed to fix a bench to do something productive with your time, etc. *your father is a terrible parent.*


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> He's smart cause he knows when Kefe gets big enough
> he's gonna get an ass whoopin'
> 
> He prpbably painted acid on the welds on that bench.



Please daddy, no more bedtime stories,


----------



## KentDog (Oct 14, 2008)

^


----------



## Arnold (Oct 14, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> If you aren't allowed to ride a bike, aren't allowed to leave the house, aren't allowed to fix a bench to do something productive with your time, etc. your father is a terrible parent.



personally I think is full of crap.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2008)

Prince said:


> personally I think is full of crap.


----------



## RasPlasch (Oct 14, 2008)

.....your dad won't let your ride a bike anywhere? .......are you allowed to leave the house?


----------



## KEFE (Oct 14, 2008)

I can leave the house if it is down the street but other than that i can't just walk off


----------



## maniclion (Oct 14, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I can leave the house if it is down the street but other than that i can't just walk off


Does dad know about the bum you've been seeing in your backyard?

Shit when I was younger like 8,9,10 my dad let me go all over the neighborhood on my bike with my friends.  He knew that as long as I was with them I'd be ok....  You're 15 and are on a short ass leash how does he expect you to grow up?


----------



## KEFE (Oct 14, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Does dad know about the bum you've been seeing in your backyard?
> 
> Shit when I was younger like 8,9,10 my dad let me go all over the neighborhood on my bike with my friends.  He knew that as long as I was with them I'd be ok....  You're 15 and are on a short ass leash how does he expect you to grow up?



That bum was in my grandparents backyard and was a friend of my prick cousin who my dad wants to KTFO.I don't know how he expects me to grow and be regular.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 14, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>


You really have images for _every _situation!


----------



## KEFE (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 14, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 14, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Does dad know about the bum you've been seeing in your backyard?


----------



## maniclion (Oct 14, 2008)

KEFE said:


> That bum was in my grandparents backyard and was a friend of my prick cousin who my dad wants to KTFO.*I don't know how he expects me to grow and be regular.*


Fiber helps, maybe some prune juice and apple sauce in your protein shakes....


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 14, 2008)

KentDog said:


> How hard could it be to scrape together $139? You are 16 now right? Get a job. And LW is right, check with your school to see if you can use their gym; that's what everyone else who worked out in my HS did, including myself.




Ditto


----------



## KEFE (Oct 14, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Ditto



not everyone has the same circumstances as you.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 15, 2008)

KEFE said:


> not everyone has the same circumstances as you.




Oh well. I guess you'll just waste away to nothing then..


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 15, 2008)

KEFE said:


> not everyone has the same circumstances as you.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 15, 2008)

I got two high c's a high b and a 60 and the 60 is in a class where everyone is a class clown except maybe 2 people including me and they bullshit for so long that we spend 1 hour on the warm up and then 15 minutes after of her getting on to people and then we have maybe like 25 minutes left to do a test or assignment and the tests are like 50 handwritten problems that she wrote and we have to rush through it to finish and when you leave out steps you get half credit so then the next day you say you didn't get to finish and she said that we will talk about it in a minute but the same thing happens an we never discuss it.She writes people up but they end up back in class the next day.One day she even said she felt sorry for me and another kid because we actually act right but have to suffer because the rest of the class.If she would write the work on the board then i could pass easily because i could work on it while everyone is bullshitting. My dad is gonna try to get a conference with her tomorrow. he yelled at me for the 60 for a long time and spit on me while he was yelling at me and told me I'm not working out until I get the next report card which is in January.Maybe when he clarifies the reason that It is impossible for me to pass he will allow me to workout.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 15, 2008)

He spit on you?
Fuck that.... I'd break his fucking jaw.
Yes, I know he's your father and all that, but that doesn't change a damned thing. Shit, my dad would have _expected_ me to punch him if he'd ever spit on me.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 15, 2008)

he didn't spit on me like a loogie he was talking and spraying me at the same time and i told him and he said he doesn't care. He is gonna try and get a conference with the teacher tomorrow.


----------



## lucifuge (Oct 15, 2008)

KEFE said:


> he didn't spit on me like a loogie he was talking and spraying me at the same time and i told him and he said he doesn't care. He is gonna try and get a conference with the teacher tomorrow.



OOOOHHHH, that's different... still shitty, but more excusable I suppose.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 15, 2008)

Its not fair that I get punished with a bad grade and also not being able to lift because of the 14 assclowns in my class


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2008)

KEFE said:


> Its not fair that I get punished with a bad grade and also not being able to lift because of the 14 assclowns in my class


----------



## maniclion (Oct 15, 2008)

dude you gotta do the Ninja type workouts, bench press your bed with a bunch of crap piled onto it, do handstand pushups, do dips between your dressers, do chin-ups at every pole, tree limb you see.  You know when ninja's didn't want people to know they were actually lethal assasin they'd use everyday objects as weapons, rakes, sickles etc......do the same thing with your workouts!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 15, 2008)

maniclion said:


> dude you gotta do the Ninja type workouts


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 15, 2008)

Youre unstoppable!


----------



## KEFE (Oct 16, 2008)

niggers


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2008)

KEFE said:


> niggers


----------



## KentDog (Oct 16, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I got two high c's a high b and a 60 and the 60 is in a class where everyone is a class clown except maybe 2 people including me and they bullshit for so long


You got two Cs and a D- and you're not one of the bullshitters? I'm curious what kind of grades the "bullshitters" have been getting!

You are mad that your dad was yelling at you for getting shitty grades? My dad used to beat me for bringing home Bs. Sorry, but you are clearly being lazy. You need to begin to take responsibility for your actions as well instead of saying everything is out of your control and getting horrible grades is not your fault, because you clearly make little to no effort. I've never gotten a C or a D in my life.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2008)

KentDog said:


> You got two Cs and a D- and you're not one of the bull?


----------



## tomuchgear (Oct 16, 2008)

mino these are freaking priceless.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 16, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> mino these are freaking *priceless*.


----------



## tomuchgear (Oct 16, 2008)

omg hahahahaha


----------



## KEFE (Oct 16, 2008)

We don't get d's. IT is abcf. You don't know the effort i put in so stfu. My school is in need of improvement according to the state and we have shitty teachers.In my two classes I got a high c there were like 5 other people who passed out of the like 23 or 24 and they don't bullshit in those classes. Grade would have been better in one class if I wouldn't have forgotten to do a news article and I missed a day.If I was lazy then I wouldn't even try and would have lower than a 50.The class I got a 60 in has a bunch of bullshitters and they leave us with no time to do work once we get it assigned and I get all the concepts and shit but don't have time to finish the work in class and ask the teacher for time to finish but she never gets to me because of bullshitters holding her up.All of her tests and classwork is shit she wrote which is homemade and it is algebra and she makes errors on her keys on the 9 weeks exam and didn't even include the right answer on some questions.I am passing the class for my career pathway which is healthcare with a high b and plan on getting all b's next 9 weeks and maybe try to get a's and b's.MY dad is gonna let me workout but is still gonna get a conference with the teacher to try and get me into a diff teachers class with less bullshitters who hold the class up.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 16, 2008)

These are the individual grades in healthcare in order that we did them

Flashcard Med Terms  100
Medical Term test 36
Healthcare systems exam 70
Flashcard med terms 100
Medical Term test  81
History of Healthcare test 70
Flashcard Terms 100
Safety Quiz 80
Med term test 100
Med term flashcards 100
Med term test 85
Flash cards med terms 100
Med term test 80
Med term test 80
Confidentiality Test 84
Microbiology test 99
Legal and ethics test 89
Body mechanics safety quiz 90
Med terms test 85
Nutrition/diet test 83
9wks notebook check 85
Human growth and development exam 77
Legal and ethics exam 80
9 wks exam 79
Flashcards med terms 100
Did community service/ volunteer work and got 200 out of 100
Human needs quiz 82

Passes the class with 85 and had one slip up at the begining. Aiming for an A this time. Aiming for a 85 or higher and will guarantee at least an 80 in Literature because i will read all the novels and make 100's this time instead of 90's and will ace every vocab test and what made me have a c in that class was my journals were not formatted right so i got half credit btu now I have it straight. For the Banking class I plan on doing every news article on Mondays and turn it in on due date which is Friday and I will do community service early in the 9 weeks.Will also study everything and make sure I pass all quizzes and keep my notebook in check. My notebook it what brought my grade down in that class and also i received a 50 for the first thign as a test grade because we had to get papers signed but i was placed in her class 2 weeks late and didn't know to turn it in to the box so i got half credit.Healthcare i will continue doing what I am doing and in Algebra I will make sure I do all the HW and turn it in and also try to work faster and maybe the bullshitters will stop bullshitting so we can have time to work.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 16, 2008)

KEFE I know exactly how you feel.  I failed algebra in 9th grade because I was placed in the advanced class.  The teacher would rush through the lesson the first 10 minutes and then give us the rest of class to do the homework which was usually six pages in the text book all odds or all evens.  The genius' in my class would finish fast and then sit around talking the rest of the class.  I have a problem with math that mixes numbers and letters because I have dyslexia so it would take me forever to finish one page in the textbook let alone 6 pages.  For the first couple of weeks I tried my best to get it done but I wouldn't be able to get 4 pages done and it would be midnight.  I told my teacher it was too much for me.  Her solution was to let us work in groups in class so now I was able to get my homework done because I'd copy the answers but I wasn't really learning so my tests grades bombed.  Eventually I just gave up....  The next year I took algebra I had a great teacher who really taught me how to work it all out and gave us fewer problems but they were tougher and they really taught us how to solve the problems and was not just monotonous drilling of hundreds of problems.  That year I made honor roll again......

If you want to pass this year then you gotta make it clear to your school counselor or someone that can make a change for you....


----------



## KEFE (Oct 17, 2008)

Yeah i think it is better to work less problems and learn than attempt to do a 70 question test on one chapter in 30 minutes.Like i know how to do it but i  am rushign to do it. Today we did the warm up, 3 problems and that was all we did for 1 hour and 30 minutes.If we didn't have a bunch of idiots we could have gotten more done


----------



## KEFE (Oct 21, 2008)




----------



## Arnold (Oct 21, 2008)

do you ever smile?


----------



## KEFE (Oct 21, 2008)

No,never.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 22, 2008)

KEFE said:


> No,never.



Good luck at job interviews with that mean mug.


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 22, 2008)

KEFE said:


> With one parent my dad would have to take me when he feels like it. he likes to relax on the weekends. If i had two parents then at least one of them could take me.



You could walk or ride a bike...


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 22, 2008)

KEFE said:


> Its not fair that I get punished with a bad grade and also not being able to lift because of the 14 assclowns in my class



You're quite the victim aren't you?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 22, 2008)

Classic cave man approach...

"I dont do good in skool, so I get strong"

Does your family use Geico?


Keep posting muscle PICs bungholio
maybe that'll improve your grades and the length of your dad's
leash




BTW, you didn't answer my PM you buttpirate


----------



## KEFE (Oct 23, 2008)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 23, 2008)

impressive, would had loved to be that Big at your age. highschool is a pussyfest.


----------



## gronkboy (Oct 24, 2008)

I have read the whole thread here, and man, I have never seen someone come up with so many excuses. I'm sorry, but your dad is treating you like a "precious little snowflake" and is lazy.  I am a single dad with a 7 year old son, and as he gets older, I find that I have to take him to more places now ie. sports such as soccer and hockey.  Yeah, I am tired on weekends as well, but my son comes first, and I still find time to train.  Oh, and when he is your age, if he wants something, he will work for it, either doing chores and jobs around the house, or by getting a job.


----------



## gronkboy (Oct 24, 2008)

And don't get me wrong, I used to be just like you.  I used to make excuses all the time why I couldn't do this or have that.  There came a time in my life where I said I can just keep sitting here and feeling sorry for myself, or I can stop bitching and do something about it.  Nothing in life is free, and if you think things are hard now, with this attitude of yours, things will get even harder as you get older.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 24, 2008)

gronkboy I don't make excuses. They are reasons not excuses.The bottom line is I can't get a job right now


----------



## gronkboy (Oct 24, 2008)

To each his own then....


----------



## maniclion (Oct 24, 2008)

KEFE said:


> gronkboy I don't make excuses. They are reasons not excuses.The bottom line is I can't get a job right now


Here's a job for you....If you can get straight A's and if other's here will participate maybe we will all chip in and buy you a new weight bench....how's that job sound to you?  Are you up to the challenge?  You can't lie either you gotta give us your school name and teachers names plus provide a scanned unaltered report card.  After investigating it's authenticity we will have a fundraiser and get you a bench....deal?  Who else is with me on this?


----------



## KEFE (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't know about straight A's but I know I can get A's and B's


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 24, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Here's a job for you....If you can get straight A's and if other's here will participate maybe we will all chip in and buy you a new weight bench....how's that job sound to you?  Are you up to the challenge?  You can't lie either you gotta give us your school name and teachers names plus provide a scanned unaltered report card.  After investigating it's authenticity we will have a fundraiser and get you a bench....deal?  Who else is with me on this?



Totally dude, I'm up for that.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 24, 2008)

Right now I am just going to use hwat I have and wait to see if my uncle will sell his.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 24, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Here's a job for you....If you can get straight A's and if other's here will participate maybe we will all chip in and buy you a new weight bench....how's that job sound to you?  Are you up to the challenge?  You can't lie either you gotta give us your school name and teachers names plus provide a scanned unaltered report card.  After investigating it's authenticity we will have a fundraiser and get you a bench....deal?  Who else is with me on this?



I'm in...

I already PM'd the youngster and told him I want to help financially.

I think this is a great idea, maybe some of us older farts can help him with his studies or decisions.

What comes to mind first off:
I wonder if Rob might want to be the comptroller of the "Improvement of Kefe fund".
As I think the young man is somthing of a buff little mascot here.

Rob is centrally US located and I would trust sending my donation to him if
he wanted to accept the role of pooling and eventually distributing the funds to Kefe.

An even better idea might be to have Rob pull some influences he has in the industry,
to not only purchase and have delivered- the equipment.
But possibly score some sort of a discount as well...

Discuss?


----------



## KelJu (Oct 24, 2008)

I would give Kefe some money for equipment if he could show a good report card. I normally fucking hate kids, but always thought Kefe was a pretty cool kid.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 24, 2008)

Let's all sponsor KEFE. I'm sure he'll make excellent use of the money. He's working so hard already.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 24, 2008)

KEFE said:


>



Alright.. There's something up with these pictures, you are freakin huge in the 2nd pic and not so huge in the first pic, aaaaaand the background is identical. What the hell?


----------



## KEFE (Oct 24, 2008)

I have to do chest shoulders and triceps tomorrow of the mm2k bench program.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 24, 2008)

Also I have some Dannon yogurt which is a decent thing to snack on in between meals and was like 6$ for 12 of them at sams club.Today at school there were rumors of a possible shooting going on and like less than half the kids were at school.One rumor was that he would pull the fire alarm and do a drive by and kill some people because he got jumped on tuesday. His myspace said death is coming or something like that.Right now my grades should be looking pretty good.Progress reports are in like 20 days. I have been passing everything so far and math grade should be looking good.  Got a 95 and 100 on two quizzes and turned in homework and I am getting everything correct now.Healthcare I have been doing good in on the med terms and in banking I think I made a 100 on the chapter test and I have been turning in all my work and also I have been getting 100's on the 4 or 5 quizzes on calculating interest of money and other things about interest on diff types of deposits.English class I am doing pretty good in and turning in all my work.Overall I am doing good right now and focusing.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 24, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Let's all sponsor KEFE. I'm sure he'll make excellent use of the money. He's working so hard already.



I propose we DO NOT send a young kid money.
I propose we pool the money and send him the equipment alone.

I'm willing to concede additionale funds for shipping.



Perhaps ROB will be willing to post a weekly tally of
funds received- in a thread here?

Rob, is ther a way for you to PAYPAL the donations
separate from your normal site income?

Kefe will of course have to post a journal of his GPA
to compare against our donation tally.

ooooOOOhhOoooo...

can we donate based upon GPA?

Like toss ideas back and forth about what type of equipment is available
and what we are willing to donate, then give him a $$ goal to shoot for
performance-wise.
based on strength, health, diet, and GPA


----------



## KEFE (Oct 24, 2008)

I would rather not recieve the money but if anythign the equipment instead of money if anythign went down.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 24, 2008)

Rob might know someone who is getting rid of stuff  and then everyone could put in to reimburse him and shipping so that he could ship it.just an idea


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 24, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I would rather not recieve the money but if anythign the equipment instead of money if anythign went down.



Don't be a douche...
we are giving you free stuff...

Besides, my first thought is:
What if your old man doesn't agree with your online arrangements
and wants to ground you and put my donation into a new "roof" or "tractor" fund?



What if he simply:  "Doesnt want to drive you to the store"

As manic proposed, we require affirimation of your school betterment  (from other adults)
including a parent or legal guardian.

As you are not a legal adult you cannot join into any binding
Legal contract with us (sorry dude)

The ultimate outcome is:
If you work hard, you will be rewarded.

If you do not, you can continue along a productive-, yet slower, much more difficult path.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 24, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> Don't be a douche...
> we are giving you free stuff...
> 
> Besides, my first thought is:
> ...



I saidi would rather NOT receive money


----------



## maniclion (Oct 25, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I saidi would rather NOT receive money


We all said we'd chip in on some equipment if you can prove your grades are better and that you really deserve it.  All we need is someone to act as an intermediary and your willingness to go along...


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2008)

KEFE, do you not have a gym at your school? If not, are there no gyms or clubs in your area, e.g. 24 Hour Fitness? Typically students get a nice discount on gym memberships, I recently moved and joined 24 Hour Fitness (it's right down the street) and I pay $25/month, no contract, and if I remember correctly it was even less for high school students. Or, you should have some type of rec center like a YMCA in your are, no?


----------



## KEFE (Oct 25, 2008)

Prince said:


> KEFE, do you not have a gym at your school? If not, are there no gyms or clubs in your area, e.g. 24 Hour Fitness? Typically students get a nice discount on gym memberships, I recently moved and joined 24 Hour Fitness (it's right down the street) and I pay $25/month, no contract, and if I remember correctly it was even less for high school students. Or, you should have some type of rec center like a YMCA in your are, no?



Closest ymca takes 30 minutes to drive to and gyms are a long way from my house. I wish they would build a gym near my house though. I would join if they did.There is a gym at my school but only sports are allowed in I think.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 25, 2008)

KEFE said:


> Closest ymca takes 30 minutes to drive to and gyms are a long way from my house. I wish they would build a gym near my house though. I would join if they did.There is a gym at my school but only sports are allowed in I think.




Why dont you join a team?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2008)

KEFE said:


> There is a gym at my school but *only sports are allowed in I think.*



you think, have you ever asked?


----------



## KEFE (Oct 25, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Why dont you join a team?



money and time.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 25, 2008)

Prince said:


> you think, have you ever asked?



I can't just walk up in there.Last year they told us only sports could go.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 25, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I can't just walk up in there.Last year they told us only sports could go.



you have an answer (excuse) for everything.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 25, 2008)

Prince said:


> you have an answer (excuse) for everything.



It isn't my fault that only sports teams can use the gym.It isn't my fault that I have one parent. It isn't my fault that my brother doesn't have a car. It isn't my fault that my bench broke. It isn't my fault that there isn't a gym for over 5 miles. I am gonna workout in about an hour or hour and a half.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 25, 2008)

My football coach used to let a few guys use the weightroom during PE instead of doing the dodgeball, volleyball crap with everybody else because he knew they would really workout and not just sit in there as an escape.......take off your shirt and flex in front of the gym teacher and ask if you can use your PE time to utilize the gym facilities.  Any Phy Ed teacher with a brain can see you're dedicated and would probably allow it....


----------



## KEFE (Oct 25, 2008)

When i was benchign on the shitty bench that reduces repping 205 to 190 he said he wants to see what a good bench would cost. anyone got some links?


----------



## KEFE (Oct 25, 2008)

I need to find one that could maybe have squats too or just a cheap but reliable cage that i can use my smith utility bench with


----------



## KEFE (Oct 25, 2008)

Any help on finding one?


----------



## KEFE (Oct 25, 2008)

???????????


----------



## KelJu (Oct 25, 2008)

KEFE said:


> It isn't my fault that only sports teams can use the gym.It isn't my fault that I have one parent. It isn't my fault that my brother doesn't have a car. It isn't my fault that my bench broke. It isn't my fault that there isn't a gym for over 5 miles. I am gonna workout in about an hour or hour and a half.



It isn't your fault that those things are true. It is your fault that you haven't thought of a way out of you predicament. I could repair my car when I was 15, but you can't fix a fucking weight bench? Seriously man, you have so much potential. I like you. You are a cool kid.  

Come up with a way to fix the damn situation and stop coming up with reasons you can't.

Its never to early to learn how to solve problems.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 25, 2008)

what about this one?my dad was thinking of buying one for me

Walmart.com: Gold's Gym XRS20 Bench: Exercise & Fitness


It has the squat part also which is much better than my current situation.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 25, 2008)

KelJu said:


> It isn't your fault that those things are true. It is your fault that you haven't thought of a way out of you predicament. I could repair my car when I was 15, but you can't fix a fucking weight bench? Seriously man, you have so much potential. I like you. You are a cool kid.
> 
> Come up with a way to fix the damn situation and stop coming up with reasons you can't.
> 
> Its never to early to learn how to solve problems.


They say that's one of the worst parts of our current no child left behind/ only teach the kids how to pass exams system.  They aren't learning critical thinking skills their problem solving is limited to farmer browns chickens running toward each other for feed and who will end up scratching for leftovers.  They aren't actually getting what used to be the best of American Education and that was how to think outside of the box....they only know how to fill in the box with a number 2 pencil anything outside maybe marked as incorrect by the  scantron machine....


----------



## maniclion (Oct 25, 2008)

Here's a little test for you Kefe to prove my point:
In the following poem there are 5 to 7 different items that you could find just about anywhere near your home or in it.  Decipher what the objects the martian is trying to describe are....  This will test your ability to look at things in a different perspective....

_A Martian Sends A Postcard Home_
Caxtons are mechanical birds with many wings 
and some are treasured for their markings-- 

they cause the eyes to melt 
or the body to shriek without pain. 

I have never seen one fly, but 
sometimes they perch on the hand. 

Mist is when the sky is tired of flight 
and rests its soft machine on the ground: 

then the world is dim and bookish 
like engravings under tissue paper. 

Rain is when the earth is television. 
It has the properites of making colours darker. 

Model T is a room with the lock inside -- 
a key is turned to free the world 

for movement, so quick there is a film 
to watch for anything missed. 

But time is tied to the wrist 
or kept in a box, ticking with impatience. 

In homes, a haunted apparatus sleeps, 
that snores when you pick it up. 

If the ghost cries, they carry it 
to their lips and soothe it to sleep 

with sounds. And yet, they wake it up 
deliberately, by tickling with a finger. 

Only the young are allowed to suffer 
openly. Adults go to a punishment room 

with water but nothing to eat. 
They lock the door and suffer the noises 

alone. No one is exempt 
and everyone's pain has a different smell. 

At night, when all the colours die, 
they hide in pairs 

and read about themselves -- 
in colour, with their eyelids shut.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 25, 2008)

Any opinions on the bench?


----------



## Hoglander (Oct 25, 2008)

Kefe, 

This just a suggestion.... 

Get a fucking girlfriend and quit fagging up your your fucking life here. 

Stop being Mino's cyberspace fag boy homo federal offense child porn poster child.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 25, 2008)

KEFE said:


> what about this one?my dad was thinking of buying one for me
> 
> Walmart.com: Gold's Gym XRS20 Bench: Exercise & Fitness
> 
> ...



Looks like a nice set up for a good price, I say go for it.


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 25, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> Stop being Mino's cyberspace fag boy homo federal offense child porn poster child.



Only if you take his place.


----------



## RasPlasch (Oct 26, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Here's a little test for you Kefe to prove my point:
> In the following poem there are 5 to 7 different items that you could find just about anywhere near your home or in it.  Decipher what the objects the martian is trying to describe are....  This will test your ability to look at things in a different perspective....
> 
> _A Martian Sends A Postcard Home_
> ...




 I could not decipher any of them.....


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Oct 26, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Only if you take his place.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 26, 2008)

KEFE said:


> Any opinions on the bench?



I thought you did not have money for a new bench?


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 26, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> I could not decipher any of them.....



I've got at least 5.  I think I have 6, but the last one is a stretch.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 26, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Here's a little test for you Kefe to prove my point:
> In the following poem there are 5 to 7 different items that you could find just about anywhere near your home or in it.  Decipher what the objects the martian is trying to describe are....  This will test your ability to look at things in a different perspective....
> 
> _A Martian Sends A Postcard Home_
> ...



I wonder how I did??


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 26, 2008)

tallcall said:


> I wonder how I did??



You have too many things.  Some of the stuff you are trying to interpret is a part of the last thing.  Dreams was one for example.


----------



## tallcall (Oct 26, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> You have too many things.  Some of the stuff you are trying to interpret is a part of the last thing.  Dreams was one for example.



Yeah, but if the point is to look at things from a different perspective, how can you be right or wrong, isn't it all a matter of preference.

I think we can also take different perspectives on the instructions for this kind of problem as well. 5-7 objects, for example - maybe this is an approximate number, maybe it's a trick number to throw you off while solving the problem, either way, just ignore whatever facts get in the way of the bigger picture (fluidity of perspective).

Also, we could take on the perspective that Manic was just on some kind of crazy trip when he was writing this!

I do well with this kind of thinking and have used it to solve many problems at work while those around me refuse to accept the general ideas surrounding the Theory of Multiplicity (look it up!).


----------



## maniclion (Oct 26, 2008)

Caxton is the name of the guy who first used the Printing Press in England.  The winged mech. birds are books, the eyes melting is tears and when you hold one while reading it by the spine it looks as though it's perched.  The mist and rain are exactly what they are just described in new ways.  Model T is a car the lock inside is the ignition and the film is watching what's already past in the rearview mirror....The next thing is all about a phone and how it' lays dormant until it's removed from the reciever then it has a dial tone(snore) it cries(rings) and then we talk into it then lay it down to sleep.  The tickling is dialing.  The next thing is the bathroom, one may hear grunting and asume the person inside is in pain.  The last thing is dreams of course where we usually "read" about ourselves....


----------



## tallcall (Oct 26, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Caxton is the name of the guy who first used the Printing Press in England.  The winged mech. birds are books, the eyes melting is tears and when you hold one while reading it by the spine it looks as though it's perched.  The mist and rain are exactly what they are just described in new ways.  Model T is a car the lock inside is the ignition and the film is watching what's already past in the rearview mirror....The next thing is all about a phone and how it' lays dormant until it's removed from the reciever then it has a dial tone(snore) it cries(rings) and then we talk into it then lay it down to sleep.  The tickling is dialing.  The next thing is the bathroom, one may hear grunting and asume the person inside is in pain.  The last thing is dreams of course where we usually "read" about ourselves....



Your perspective. I like mine better, multiple endings (Memento, though not really, I just like the fractured storyline of that movie, it seems to go in different directions all the time, did he get the right guy???).


----------



## KEFE (Oct 26, 2008)

Prince said:


> I thought you did not have money for a new bench?


I don't but my dad is offering to buy it with his money.He felt sorry for me i guess having to use theshitty one. he may be just pulling my chain though


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 27, 2008)

KEFE said:


> Closest ymca takes 30 minutes to drive to and gyms are a long way from my house. I wish they would build a gym near my house though. I would join if they did.There is a gym at my school but only sports are allowed in I think.



That's the thing though.... you think only sports are allowed.

You've never asked.  You've never tried.  

I would bet they would let you use the equipment


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 27, 2008)

I finnally had to click on this thread because I have been seeing it for days.


Impex Deluxe Weight Bench #CB200

It my be a POS but its fucking 49$


----------



## NeilPearson (Oct 27, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Your perspective. I like mine better, multiple endings (Memento, though not really, I just like the fractured storyline of that movie, it seems to go in different directions all the time, did he get the right guy???).



Yours is wrong though...

Each line is clearly not a separate thing.

"Caxtons are mechanical birds with many wings 
and some are treasured for their markings-- 

they cause the eyes to melt 
or the body to shriek without pain. 

I have never seen one fly, but 
sometimes they perch on the hand."

This is clearly about the same object.  It starts with Caxtons are... and then it it refers to "they" and "never seen one".  Since they didn't mention a new object, these sentences have to be talking about the same thing.

Then the next passage starts with "Mist is" which clearly introduces something new.  The passage after that has to refer back to Mist.  They even put a semi-colon at the end of the first sentence to reinforce this.

"Mist is when the sky is tired of flight 
and rests its soft machine on the ground: 

then the world is dim and bookish 
like engravings under tissue paper."

You can't logically argue your interpretation.  It just doesn't make sense especially in light of the instructions.  5-7 different things found in or around your home.  You have ACID laying around your home on a regular basis?


----------



## gronkboy (Oct 28, 2008)

NeilPearson said:


> That's the thing though.... you think only sports are allowed.
> 
> You've never asked.  You've never tried.
> 
> I would bet they would let you use the equipment



Every school that I know of has a weight room, and ANYONE can use it.  Would it kill him to just ask?  What's the worst that could happen?  They say "no"?  (which I doubt will happen.)


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 28, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> I finnally had to click on this thread because I have been seeing it for days.
> 
> 
> Impex Deluxe Weight Bench #CB200
> ...



Weight capacity is only 400lbs and that includes the user. 




NeilPearson said:


> You have ACID laying around your home on a regular basis?



Muriatic acid for the pool.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 28, 2008)

NeilPearson said:


> Yours is wrong though...
> 
> Each line is clearly not a separate thing.
> 
> ...


There's no pure right or wrong answer just logical understanding that some of the things suggested are a stretch.....  I alway's love hearing the strange things people interpret the poem to mean that's the beauty of it is how it's reverse taps into our imagination and perceptions.  At least a few took interest in the poem but too bad KEFE didn't I guess it proves my point our current schooling system is killing creativity and ingenuity....


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 28, 2008)

NeilPearson said:


> You have ACID laying around your home on a regular basis?



That's how he gets rid of the bodies.


----------



## Splash Log (Oct 28, 2008)

Like I said I clicked on this thread because I have seen it for what seems like two weeks.  Can someone sum this up? 

Is this a thread about all the reasons he cant get a weight-bench? Inst this one of the most basic dilemmas in everyone's life? How do I buy, what I want?


----------



## maniclion (Oct 29, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Like I said I clicked on this thread because I have seen it for what seems like two weeks.  Can someone sum this up?
> 
> Is this a thread about all the reasons he cant get a weight-bench? Inst this one of the most basic dilemmas in everyone's life? How do I buy, what I want?


This is a woe is me, how can I get a bench, no none of your advice can help unless yoou can snap your fingers and poof make a weight bench appear for me, work is not an option, getting better grades...nope, repairing the broken one...nope, collecting cans...nope, using the school gym....probably not too chicken to ask....etc, etc feel pity for me.....


----------



## gronkboy (Oct 29, 2008)

maniclion said:


> This is a woe is me, how can I get a bench, no none of your advice can help unless yoou can snap your fingers and poof make a weight bench appear for me, work is not an option, getting better grades...nope, repairing the broken one...nope, collecting cans...nope, using the school gym....probably not too chicken to ask....etc, etc feel pity for me.....



Yeah, that pretty much sums it up right there.


----------



## RasPlasch (Oct 30, 2008)

maniclion said:


> This is a woe is me, how can I get a bench, no none of your advice can help unless yoou can snap your fingers and poof make a weight bench appear for me, work is not an option, getting better grades...nope, repairing the broken one...nope, collecting cans...nope, using the school gym....probably not too chicken to ask....etc, etc feel pity for me.....



Which is why I see no reason sending him money.


----------



## KEFE (Oct 31, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> Which is why I see no reason sending him money.



I'm gonna go ahead and send my cock with next day shipping to your mouth.


----------



## deadliftwarrior (Oct 31, 2008)

*Bridge press*

You could use an alternate form of press- like military press, or the old style bench press; they used to lie on the ground with the barbell behind their head. Then pull the barbell using triceps and lats so its over their chest and go up into a bridge on their shoulders. From there they would press the barbell for reps- supposed to be a great triceps builder.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 31, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and send my cock with next day shipping to your mouth.


----------



## crazy_enough (Oct 31, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and send my cock with next day shipping to your mouth.


 

That was funny


----------



## PreMier (Oct 31, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and send my cock with next day shipping to your mouth.



LOL.. kefe is growing up, and sticking up for himself

that shit is sig material there


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 31, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and send my cock with next day shipping to your mouth.




Hahaha


----------



## RasPlasch (Nov 1, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and send my cock with next day shipping to your mouth.




Ahhh if only you could.


----------



## tallcall (Nov 2, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and send my cock with next day shipping to your mouth.



Just a few more years....


----------



## captaincaberman (Nov 2, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Just a few more years....


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 2, 2008)

tallcall said:


> Just a few more years....



Nahhh.....Kefe is not a F.I.T.....is he?


----------



## KEFE (Nov 2, 2008)

What is a F.I.T.


----------



## Splash Log (Nov 2, 2008)

KEFE said:


> What is a F.I.T.



Fag in Training


----------



## KEFE (Nov 3, 2008)

I think my wrist is broken


----------



## tallcall (Nov 3, 2008)

KEFE said:


> I think my wrist is broken



See, now you don't need a new bench - broken wrist.


----------



## tallcall (Nov 3, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Nahhh.....Kefe is not a F.I.T.....is he?



He's in Tallcall's Special School - top of his ass.....I mean class....


----------

